# Newsletters > Shakespeare's Sonnet-a-Day >  Sonnet #116

## Admin

Sonnet #116

CXVI.br /br /Let me not to the marriage of true mindsbr /Admit impediments. Love is not lovebr /Which alters when it alteration finds,br /Or bends with the remover to remove:br /O no! it is an ever-fixed markbr /That looks on tempests and is never shaken;br /It is the star to every wandering bark,br /Whose worth's unknown, although his height be taken.br /Love's not Time's fool, though rosy lips and cheeksbr /Within his bending sickle's compass come:br /Love alters not with his brief hours and weeks,br /But bears it out even to the edge of doom.br /If this be error and upon me proved,br /I never writ, nor no man ever loved.

More...

----------


## mutantdogs

my favourite poem of all time  :Smile:

----------


## kenox

please help me

----------


## kelby_lake

Quoted in One Tree Hill!

----------


## jet.thursday

we discussed this sonnet in school and i've always loved this since then ^o^

----------


## magzarelli

Yeah i noticed that today!  :Smile: 




> Quoted in One Tree Hill!

----------


## Lote-Tree

If this be error and upon me proved
----

Sorry Bardy Baby...it's been proven an error...sorry...blame it on Oxytocin!

----------


## Il Dante

This is one of my all-time favorite sonnets from the bard. His observation that "love is not love / which alters when alteration finds / nor bends with the remover to remove" is such a gem of wisdom. Some say they love another, and yet that love is fickle. Such love is not love.

The Bard at his best.

----------


## soundofmusic

Thank you for reminding us of this lovely poem. :Angel:

----------


## totyfroty

It's my favorite 

Thanks for posting it

----------


## Sebas. Melmoth

This was the Sonnet referenced in the beautiful film *Sense and Sensibility*.
See:
http://www.amazon.com/Great-CINEMATO...hor_title_full


My personal favourite Sonnet is No. 30:

*When to the sessions of sweet silent thought
I summon up remembrance of things past...
---
But if the while I think on thee, dear friend,
All losses are restored and sorrows end.*

----------

